

Ubuntu – Steam Client Installation and Review - pinehead
http://pinehead.tv/linux/ubuntu-steam-client-installation-and-review/

======
claudius
I still don’t quite understand why they litter one’s $HOME with this –
creating a small setuid binary that checks the signature of a given .deb and
then installs said Debian package system-wide, plus keeping certificates of
purchase in one’s ~/.Steam directory appears to me to be a much more viable
approach. This would allow for the easy specification of dependencies, would
avoid having to re-download a game for multiple users and would allow easy
‘clean-up’ using just apt-get/dpkg. After all, package management on Linux is
a solved problem (or as solved as it will get).

~~~
CJefferson
While package management is a solved problem in Linux, I imagine they want to
keep the coffee as similar as possible between Windows, Mac and Linux, and
cross platform packaging is certainly an entirely unsolved problem.

Also in steam it is traditional for games to just have a directory to
themselves. Getting them to install things in the right place would be more
work, and opens up risks from badly packaged games.

------
nsomaru
It is annoying that when I zoom this site only line-spacing changes and not
text size.

